# [MySQL] ich suche den sql befehl um spalten zu erzeugen oder umzugenennen.



## LrIuNlUzX (15. Oktober 2003)

moinsen,

ich suche den sql befel oder syntax um eine spalte nachträglich zu erzeuegen und umzubenennen und zu löschen.

das ganze soll aus perl heraus gemacht werden.

ich hoffe mir kann da einer weiterhelfen...


----------



## derGugi (15. Oktober 2003)

ALTER TABLE

http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/ALTER_TABLE.html


----------

